# Not able to get HOT water in HE Top Load Washer



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I suppose you could do some creative plumbing on the outside of the machine, where the hot and cold inputs both have hot water going to them


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't know anything about HE, our machine was on that boat that was behind the Mayflower. Possibly that's why it's called HE, saving hot water. 

I'm wondering if closing the cold supply valve would solve the problem when a hottie load was desired. It might pay to check in the manual if that would be desirable or could cause damage. I know it wouldn't hurt anything on ours.


----------



## heythr23 (Aug 7, 2015)

I haven't tried that yet, but from what I've gathered so far, it seems that the issue is cold water is already in the hot water pipes. You know how you have the let the hot water run for a few minutes before it actually gets hot? Since the machine uses so little water, by the time the actual hot water starts coming through, the machine is already nearly filled. I have tried running the hot water through the faucet in the bathroom that is on the same water line as the washer is for a few minutes before filling the washer. I also tried filling the washer with "hot" water, then immediately draining and refilling again with "hot" water. Neither action made much of a difference.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

On some of the HE's Hot = Warm. HE's use as little water as possible to get the job done. As @SeniorSitizen suggests, you could just turn off the cold water.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being there is a hot only choice and you've tried filling twice, I'm really not seeing any answer except possibly turning up the hot water heater temperature until the desired washer water temperature is reached.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

The government mandated these new energy efficient machines....they are designed to use less hot water and less water in total.

Rather than turning the cold water faucet off as has been suggested you could just drill out a larger aperture on the hot water mixing valve. That will allow more hot water into the machine as it fills.

Don't tell "Big Brother" or they may come and confiscate your machine because you are destroying the earth.


----------



## heythr23 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm all for being "eco-friendly" in general, but when it means I can't get my clothes to come out clean, it's downright annoying. If I drill a larger hole in the mixing valve, will that affect the temperature of the water when I have it set on "cold"?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

heythr23 said:


> I'm all for being "eco-friendly" in general, but when it means I can't get my clothes to come out clean, it's downright annoying. If I drill a larger hole in the mixing valve, will that affect the temperature of the water when I have it set on "cold"?


Before you go after your machine with a drill, consider selling it on e-Bay and buying a Hotpoint top load washer. For a variety of reasons Hotpoint does not have to comply with the new EPA regs.

Hot wash is a hot wash in a Hotpoint, everyone else is luke warm.


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

All washer's sold in the U.S. must comply with EPA energy standards. The Hotpoint (actually made by GE) washers do provide a true hot wash fill as do some other brands. The hotpoint washers do however have a cold rinse only and the rinse fill level is very low and the agitation cycle is very short during the rinse cycle. The spin cycle time is short as well for both wash and rinse cycles. This is how they meet EPA standards. You can however, simply turn on the power rinse function to get a full rinse level and extended spin times. That function is only "supposed" to be used if your using liquid fabric softener. This is how they get away with bypassing EPA standards. Testing to comply with standards is only done during a "normal" wash cycle...i.e. not using fabric softener. Also, these are not Energy Star rated washers which are designed to exceed EPA energy standards. Energy Star rated washers generally use 20-30 percent less energy than required by EPA standards.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"heythr23"- -in your post #4 you stated the very reason that you don't have hot water when the washing machine starts it's cycle: The hot water line from the water heater to the washing machine has cool water in it when the cycle starts. IF you could run water through the hot water line, as you would say the kitchen sink, then you would have hot water for the wash cycle. My daughter had this very problem and needed hot water for baby clothes, etc. I put one of those hot water recirculation systems in for the washing machine and that solved the problem. She liked it so much that I had to install one on the hot water piping at the kitchen sink which also feeds the dishwasher.


----------



## heythr23 (Aug 7, 2015)

I've heard of the hot water recirculation systems before. Is it a minor installation to make or does it require a lot of work to get one put in?


----------

